# The L&M/Martin Scam



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Am I wrong to think it's a scam for Long and McQuade to sell old Martin stock at the new prices? Today I was at a store that had a year old D18 I might buy that originally sold for $300 less than it does now. When Martin raised the price of new guitars six months ago, L&M raised the price of all Martins they had in stock, even though L&M paid less for these older guitars, meaning they're getting a $300 windfall at consumer's expense. I call bullshit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ask for $300 off then?

They arent the only retailer that does this. They also have an older gibson custom shop at its original price of $700? Less than 2022.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The price of a new guitar is whatever the price is now for that model of guitar. Not the price when it was originally purchased by the store.

What's the difference between a D-18 built a year ago and one built yesterday? Nothing.

PS The 2012+ D-18's are killer sounding guitars.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It's like that with a lot of things. Businesses will price price stock based on what it costs to replace it.

And as for D18s, my 2012 now sells used for more than what I paid for it in 2012 .. lol


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

If it were my business, I’d be raising the price of old inventory to match new. It’s generally not like stereos or TVs where the value of last year’s model goes down because this year’s model has so many new features.

However, when I bought a piano several years ago, it was during a time of substantial price increases. The place I bought from had one old stock and two new stock. Same pianos. Same factories. Same features. He gave me the old one at the old price, but he didn’t have to.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

coyoteblue said:


> Am I wrong to think it's a scam for Long and McQuade to sell old Martin stock at the new prices? Today I was at a store that had a year old D18 I might buy that originally sold for $300 less than it does now. When Martin raised the price of new guitars six months ago, L&M raised the price of all Martins they had in stock, even though L&M paid less for these older guitars, meaning they're getting a $300 windfall at consumer's expense. I call bullshit.


I don't think this is a scam. If I bought a guitar, then decided to sell it a year later, I would sell it for what it's current value is. In my opinion this is no different, the only difference is being a store. Your other option is to, like what someone else said, ask for a discount.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just like the price of gasoline changes while it sits in the tank at the station.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

About 5 years ago i bought a Traynor AM 225 acoustic amp from L&M. Their price was 1200 at the time but the amp was selling for a grand a few months before. I phoned around a few stores asking if they do it for 1000 and they said no but finally the Mississauga store said they would do it for a grand. The trick is to talk to someone who actually has the authority to make a discount.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I think they go by changes in the model more than year. If a 2year old model is the same spec and in new condition, you'll pay current pricing. On used gear they seem to care more about condition and current retail pricing vs what they resell for. I have gotten used gear there dirt cheap because it was a few model generations old, but still like new condition. I got a mint 2016 studio goldtop there earlier this year for $499, because there was no new model to compare the pricing to so they gave me used pricing on the original retail cost.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

When I buy sell something, I ask for the current value and then receive 20% of the value I paid for it 3 months prior to buying it.

L&M offers me the sale price of the item similar to it in 1921 not adjusting for inflation. They sell it for 5 million dollars the next week. Then that guy lists it on here for 7 million and bumps it 3 times a day.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

You keep saying that word “scam”. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

elburnando said:


> I think they go by changes in the model more than year. If a 2year old model is the same spec and in new condition, you'll pay current pricing. On used gear they seem to care more about condition and current retail pricing vs what they resell for. I have gotten used gear there dirt cheap because it was a few model generations old, but still like new condition. I got a mint 2016 studio goldtop there earlier this year for $499, because there was no new model to compare the pricing to so they gave me used pricing on the original retail cost.


Had to check what your location says on your profile because wasnt sure if talking USD. $499 for a studio is unheard of... Until now I guess.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just bought a Gibson R8 from L&M. Gibson just had a price hike and the new price was on the tag in store. I happened to see the old price on Gear hunter on that same guitar. I mentioned this to make sure I got the old price. I guess if I'd said nothing they'd have let me pay the old price. 
A couple years ago I also bought a Fender Tele just after a Fender price hike. On their site the new price was listed but in store the guitar had the old hang tag so the old price is what I paid. I'm surprised they didn't change the hang tag as this was a couple months after the price increase. 
If you know there has been a price increase then you just have to do a bit of research. Long and McQuade is always running sales that make certain gear cheaper. I bought a Gibson standard les paul and a couple weeks later they raised the price of them a couple hundred. Then L&M runs a sale this month with them price a few hundred less than the old price.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Most companies require retailers to raise the price of current inventory when price changes occur. I deal with stoves and bicycles myself. Every one of our companies has a similar policy. Price changes include your current inventory, not just the new arrivals.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Don’t blame L&M. Blame Martin. Now I’m not 100% sure about Martin but I KNOW Fender and Gibson decide what the price tag says on new gear. That’s why you always see the same advertised price in different retailers. It’s a common practice for larger manufacturers whose products are desired to the point that they call the shots as part of their dealer contract. It’s not just guitars Sony does the same thing with Play Stations. They don’t want retailers undercutting one another and devaluing the brand.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

That's pretty standard for L&M across brands. You can't have it in store for $879 when you have to sell it for $1199 online. It's crappy, but it isn't a scam.

It's also how I got my EVH Striped B&W for $849 when the advertised price at the time was $1279. They had it on the wall for a while, the price went up, then, during the February blowout, they offered it up at the original price.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> That's pretty standard for L&M across brands. You can't have it in store for $879 when you have to sell it for $1199 online. It's crappy, but it isn't a scam.
> 
> It's also how I got my EVH Striped B&W for $849 when the advertised price at the time was $1279. They had it on the wall for a while, the price went up, then, during the February blowout, they offered it up at the original price.


The other 2 things people forget is that if a model is discontinued it's price doesn't keep going up. Ie, when they do the L&M Fender special runs where they do a color for one year, if you find one of those a year or 2 later it will still be it's original MSRP even though everything else has gone up.

The second thing is when prices get rolled back ) it does occasionally happen) no one demands to pay the old, higher price.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Technically I guess the manufacturer can ask whatever price they want. It’s a free market economy.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't understand what people think retail is about. Retailers are in business to make a profit. Prices are based on what the market will bare. If a retailer gives you discount it is not about fairness. It is because they want to sell whatever the item is. They may have to make sales goals. It may be old stock that isn't selling. It may be they want to encourage more business from you. There could be any number of reasons but it is not about being fair.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

hfisher3380 said:


> Technically I guess the manufacturer can ask whatever price they want. It’s a free market economy.


Mostly they can’t and have to follow MAP
Pricing.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Pat James said:


> Had to check what your location says on your profile because wasnt sure if talking USD. $499 for a studio is unheard of... Until now I guess.


Sorry, i checked the receipt, it was actually $550cad.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

elburnando said:


> Sorry, i checked the receipt, it was actually $550cad.


Pretty much what a Squier Classic Vibe goes for.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I asked for a discount. A straight up no. As many here will know, Martin itself does not discount guitars, ever. Or at least I've never seen this.

My main point was ignored here for the most part. L/M will make $300 more on this guitar than they paid for it, plus the original margin. On this guitar, then, they're making an extra ~9% profit due to nothing they've done. Yes, Martin may require this, but that's not what staff told me.

Most stores, of course, cannot afford to have year-old stock lying around and would discount it. That's why you don't see many 2021 car models on lots. 

Someone compared a year old guitar to gas at a gas station, the difference being that gas in a tank for a year would be unsellable.

Some mentioned selling used guitars. Yes, maybe some make money on used guitars, but most don't; most just want to recoup part of what they originally paid. This is clearly not L/M's approach.

Yes, scam is provocative, but I only used the word once in the body of the comment.

I guess it's great to see how many people aren't affected by inflation, or at least don't think it a problem that businesses profiteer off of it. L/M staff told me they had their best sales ever during the pandemic, presumably because people were at home a lot and not travelling.

Yay, capitalism!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I got a discount on my Martin because the pickup controls werent operating 100% properly. Maybe things changed in the last couple years...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dude. We get it. You’re upset that you’re paying a current retail price on a guitar that they bought previously, at a lower wholesale price than the dealer currently charges them. I’m pretty sure everyone understood that. What you’re failing to realize is that the manufactures, wholesalers and retailer don’t give a damn how you feel about it. If you wanted to pay less, you should have bought it before they raised the price. If you’re unhappy with the current price, don’t buy it.

Don’t get me wrong, I get it. It sucks but that’s the reality. I feel the exact same way about Fender’s similar policy. I never thought of it as a scam. That’s a bullshit attitude. I get the feeling you see scams everywhere. Simply put, if the price is clearly marked and when you pay you get exactly what you paid for…it’s not a scam. 

Don’t blame the store…they’re following the rules that Martin has set out for them. The rules that they agreed to to qualify as being a Martin dealer. Get over it.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Dude. We get it. You’re upset that you’re paying a current retail price on a guitar that they bought previously, at a lower wholesale price than the dealer currently charges them. I’m pretty sure everyone understood that. What you’re failing to realize is that the manufactures, wholesalers and retailer don’t give a damn how you feel about it. If you wanted to pay less, you should have bought it before they raised the price. If you’re unhappy with the current price, don’t buy it.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I get it. It sucks but that’s the reality. I feel the exact same way about Fender’s similar policy. I never thought of it as a scam. That’s a bullshit attitude. I het the feeling you see scams everywhere.
> 
> Don’t blame the store…they’re following the rules that Martin has set out for them. The rules that they agreed to to qualify as being a Martin dealer. Get over it.


You seem to be more upset than I am, dude.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

coyoteblue said:


> You seem to be more upset than I am, dude.


Well I guess whiners that refuse to listen to reasonable replies and just post things to complain, not gain understanding upsets me more than Martin’s (or Fender, Gibson, Sony, pretty much every gas station chain, etc, etc, etc) pricing policies.

Sorry you’re butthurt because you can’t dictate the price someone else chooses to sell something for. Fortunately, YOU have the power to speak through what you choose to buy and what you don’t.

Sorry the sensible replies that you got from several people basically saying the same thing didn’t meet with your approval (assuming you actually read them). Or perhaps you only posted so people would agree with you?

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

coyoteblue said:


> I asked for a discount. A straight up no. As many here will know, Martin itself does not discount guitars, ever. Or at least I've never seen this.
> 
> My main point was ignored here for the most part. L/M will make $300 more on this guitar than they paid for it, plus the original margin. On this guitar, then, they're making an extra ~9% profit due to nothing they've done. Yes, Martin may require this, but that's not what staff told me.
> 
> ...


The facts of the situation appear to be that you didn't want/couldn't buy the guitar when it was $300 cheaper a year ago. Perhaps it was a money thing, or you disagreed with the price even then at the time. I don't know, I can't assume which one it was. However it might be the latter since you were willing to ask for a $300 discount, so you seem to be ok with that price today.

My instinct tells me that you didn't want to pay the price a year ago and were hoping it would come on sale in the future, however that backfired because L&M have listed it for more money now and in your dismay of not pulling the trigger when you could have, you went home and vented your frustrations here.

It's thanks to capitalism that our guitars are worth anything at all, let alone appreciating in value...so not really sure if your sarcasm makes sense here (unless you think everything should be free and/or cheap?).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> erhaps you only posted so people would agree with you?


Are you telling me that people might not agree with me, on the internet no less. Inconceivable!!


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I wrote a second post to respond to various comments. Most agree that L/M is fully justified in ripping people off because that's just what any reasonable store would do. Fine, just the way it is. I can sleep at night, no problem. I don't think I was whining, unless you think expressing an opinion is whining. JBFairthorne seems to have anger issues, but as he says, the internet is a good place to express them, certainly better than in real life. 

Anyways, I of course realize that whether or not I buy a guitar at L/M is up to me. I've had mostly good experiences doing so, and will no doubt continue to do so, even at inflated prices. I will buy a Martin soon and there really aren't that many places to do so other than L/M, so if I want to try them before I buy one.... That doesn't mean I have to admire or respect all of their business practices. L/M is mostly great - though I wish more of their stores would tune their acoustics every now and then so I could just pick up a guitar and play it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

coyoteblue said:


> That doesn't mean I have to admire or respect all of their business practices. L/M is mostly great - though I wish more of their stores would tune their acoustics every now and then so I could just pick up a guitar and play it.


Don't even get started on that. It is ridiculous! Tens of thousands of dollars of inventory, all sounds like garbage because they are so poorly out of tune with dead strings. Boggles my mind.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

coyoteblue said:


> Most stores, of course, cannot afford to have year-old stock lying around and would discount it. That's why you don't see many 2021 car models on lots.


You are incorrect. Guitars are not cars and that is not how guitars work. For a current production guitar like a Fender American Strat whether it was made in 2021 or 2022 is irrelevant. They are the same guitar with the same features.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, maybe I wrote this before…
As soon as L&M got in Quebec City, I felt prices increased in the centennial best secret Music store as well as its counterpart on the south shore to meet those at L&M. I may be wrong, but it is what I felt.
I would formerly look for best prices in the best established stores around me, but both came to advertise the same prices as L&M…
And when I went there to get a guitar in stock at another store, they asked me a 10% deposit I would loose should I decide not to buy !
L&M is now at two blocks from my home, but I also look at the other two well established independent stores before buying any gear.

Now, should any store sell old stock at old stock fair price, nobody would sell any of their axes there except for exchange.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

coyoteblue said:


> I asked for a discount. A straight up no. As many here will know, Martin itself does not discount guitars, ever. Or at least I've never seen this.


6 years ago I was hunting for the best deal on a Martin Authentic series 1941 D-28. Every single guitar retailer was the exact same price and wouldn't budge. $11,500 + tax for a total of $12,075 (I only pay 5% GST)
I think it was someone on this forum that clued me in to "My Favorite Guitars " in Florida. The owner has now since retired.. He was one of only a couple of retailers that would discount brand new Martin guitars 40% off MAP. He couldn't advertise the price, you had to email him for the discounted price. When the guitar got to my door the total including all brokerage, taxes ect was $6,800. I ended up also buying a D-18 GE, same deal, 40% off MAP. Just before Jon at MFG retired (He had moved to Pheonix at this time) I tried to buy another Martin from him but at that point Martin had closed this little loop hole. He wasn't allowed to sell cross the border. Maybe there was lots of complaints from Canadian dealers. I've since sold the D-18 GE as the neck didn't work for me. I have a D-18 authentic 1939 instead. But I've still got the D-28A 41 I bought from him. Thats a lifer guitar for me. Only way I'd sell it is if I could ever afford a real vintage prewar. Not likely.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> You are incorrect. Guitars are not cars and that is not how guitars work. For a current production guitar like a Fender American Strat whether it was made in 2021 or 2022 is irrelevant. They are the same guitar with the same features.


Actually you'd be incorrect. I bought a 2013 R7 from Long and McQuade back around 2015 for a heavy discount because it was there for so long. At the time it was close to 5k and I got it for $3,300. New Traditionals at the time were going for around that.
Before I picked up my R8 I was looking at a Murphy Lab R8 that they were willing to negotiate on as it had been there a while. Its the guitar I almost took before deciding the Murphy Lab aging wasn't for me.
You are correct that guitars aren't cars.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

One could probably get a discount if you point out to them that it's 'out of tune'?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

coyoteblue said:


> Someone compared a year old guitar to gas at a gas station, the difference being that gas in a tank for a year would be unsellable.


My point is that the gas is onsite and selling for an established price, an event happens that will increase cost of future supply and the price for the gas onsite is increased. The reverse happens when conditions dictate a price reduction.

I suppose you could buy a "new" (this year?) Martin at the price set and L&M would be stuck with the "old" one. 

Hope you find the one you want and it is a winner.
cheers


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

cbg1 said:


> My point is that the gas is onsite and selling for an established price, an event happens that will increase cost of future supply and the price for the gas onsite is increased. The reverse happens when conditions dictate a price reduction.
> 
> I suppose you could buy a "new" (this year?) Martin at the price set and L&M would be stuck with the "old" one.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will buy a new one, for sure.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

coyoteblue said:


> Am I wrong to think it's a scam for Long and McQuade to sell old Martin stock at the new prices? Today I was at a store that had a year old D18 I might buy that originally sold for $300 less than it does now. When Martin raised the price of new guitars six months ago, L&M raised the price of all Martins they had in stock, even though L&M paid less for these older guitars, meaning they're getting a $300 windfall at consumer's expense. I call bullshit.


The gas companies do it everyday. So do the lumber yards, etc., etc. 

What many don't know is the L & M along with Steve's and many others who are both Martin, Alvarez and Godin dealers will bring in none or very few of the top of the line acoustics from Godin, Alvarez and others? Why? Because the top of the line acoustics which are great guitars sell for just over $1000.00 or sometimes less and Martins sell for a whole lot more. A case in point is that an Alvarez MD-60BG sells for $849.00 and is so close in tone to a Martin D18, many can't tell the difference. What's a D18 cost? Music stores would much rather sell a $3000.00-4000.00 guitar than one for $1000.00 or so. 

All a person can do is to do their homework and if the top dealers won't play ball with you, there are others that will.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> … many can't tell the difference.


How many ?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

coyoteblue said:


> I wrote a second post to respond to various comments. Most agree that L/M is fully justified in ripping people off because that's just what any reasonable store would do. Fine, just the way it is. I can sleep at night, no problem. I don't think I was whining, unless you think expressing an opinion is whining. JBFairthorne seems to have anger issues, but as he says, the internet is a good place to express them, certainly better than in real life.
> 
> Anyways, I of course realize that whether or not I buy a guitar at L/M is up to me. I've had mostly good experiences doing so, and will no doubt continue to do so, even at inflated prices. I will buy a Martin soon and there really aren't that many places to do so other than L/M, so if I want to try them before I buy one.... That doesn't mean I have to admire or respect all of their business practices. L/M is mostly great - though I wish more of their stores would tune their acoustics every now and then so I could just pick up a guitar and play it.


Anger? Either you’re overly sensitive or your definition of anger is far different from the vast majority of the English speaking world. Or perhaps you’re just a troll? Lighten up Francis.

Here you go using the phrase “ripping people off”, much like you used the word “scam”. I’m sorry that you feel like you live in a world where everyone is out to get you. That’s really not the case.

You opened up a rant thread over a policy that most of the people here may find distasteful but not even coming close to a scam and then got pissy because everyone didn’t immediately agree with you. If all you wanted was a quick vent without really looking for any reasoning behind the issue or any possible solutions, I get that, I’ve done it myself, but for goodness sake, make a post in the random thread. Don’t start a new thread and expect only opinions that align with yours. To keep beating a dead horse like that only makes you look like a whiny little baby, stomping his feet because he didn’t get what he wants. In principle I agree with you though. It doesn’t make much sense looking in from the outside and it certainly seems a bit unfair but I’m not going to start a thread complaining about it and getting bent out of shape because everyone didn’t immediately agree with me so I could feel justified in my outrage. Maybe you had a bad day or something else is going on that makes this seem like such a big deal to you…so much more that it actually is.

Buy the guitar. Don’t buy the guitar. I doubt it makes any difference to anyone here (or to 98% of the people you deal with irl). A guitar isn’t about everyone else anyhow. It’s about the guy playing it and how he feels. Honestly, if I felt as strongly as you do about this, I probably wouldn’t buy either guitar out of principle. Besides I’m not sure I could spend that much money, feel like I was being ripped off and ever really enjoy playing the guitar. It would be like there was a negativity attached to it, like bad juju. There are lots of nice guitars out there. No need to stress over something like this.

As far as when and where I’ll express my honest opinion, well I don’t give a damn if it’s here or face to face. I’ll call a spade a spade and if someone has a problem with that…too bad. I’m not one to have one persona online and a completely different persona in person. If you acted like this in person, you would get the same response. I highly doubt you would behave like this face to face though and get so offended because the three people at the table didn’t immediately agree with you. So you keep doing you. I don’t really care any more about that than I do about whether you get this guitar, or the newer one, or whether you get any guitar…or whether you decide it’s just all too much and buy a trombone instead.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> How many ?


So many!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> So many!


How many of them could spell guitar never mind play one .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> How many of them could spell guitar never mind play one .. lol


Obviously, many. Try and keep up my friend.

How many you ask........


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Agile must have acoustics that sound better than a Martin. Check them out.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I just wanted to say for the record that I don't disagree with the discussion starter for raising their concerns about the price and that perhaps if he did show some of what was discussed about L&M, maybe they might cut him a break for the amount of trouble it has caused. Either way, I don't believe that there is any reason to put someone on trial when discussing their opinions. I am guilty of having some outrageous ones myself.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Mostly they can’t and have to follow MAP
> Pricing.


MAP comes from the manufacturer. As I said, the manufacturer can ask whatever price they want.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

hfisher3380 said:


> MAP comes from the manufacturer. As I said, the manufacturer can ask whatever price they want.


Yep your right, my apologies for some reason i had thought you said retailer can ask whatever they want


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Pat James said:


> I just wanted to say for the record that I don't disagree with the discussion starter for raising their concerns about the price and that perhaps if he did show some of what was discussed about L&M, maybe they might cut him a break for the amount of trouble it has caused. Either way, I don't believe that there is any reason to put someone on trial when discussing their opinions. I am guilty of having some outrageous ones myself.


Thx...some here think I'm really worked up about this issue, but I'm not. I am surprised that people feel so strongly about supporting the practice in question. I just won't buy the guitar in question. I'd buy used if I could find one close by.


----------



## HIDDEN (6 mo ago)

Scam is too much of a strong word in this context.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

HIDDEN said:


> Scam is too much of a strong word in this context.


And the phrase "ripping people off". Neither are true as there is no scam or rip off, just a price increase.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Budda said:


> They also have an older gibson custom shop at its original price of $700? Less than 2022.


That's a very cheap Custom Shop.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> … putting you on ignore …..


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> What many don't know is the L & M along with Steve's and many others who are both Martin, Alvarez and Godin dealers will bring in none or very few of the top of the line acoustics from Godin, Alvarez and others? Why? Because the top of the line acoustics which are great guitars sell for just over $1000.00 or sometimes less and Martins sell for a whole lot more. A case in point is that an Alvarez MD-60BG sells for $849.00 and is so close in tone to a Martin D18, many can't tell the difference. What's a D18 cost? Music stores would much rather sell a $3000.00-4000.00 guitar than one for $1000.00 or so.


Actually, no. Music stores (or any stores for that matter) want to turn over inventory and earn margin. The higher the turnover and the higher the margin, the more the profit. To make any judgement about what a store wants to stock, you’d have to know the profit margin on each unit (not just the sale price) and the turnover rate. If the lower priced guitars have high margin and high turnover, it would be more profitable to stock more of those. You’re arguing from a point of ignorance.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

We're done here. Between personal attacks and politics, I'm sure everyone has had their fill of L&M sales tactics.


----------

